# 500bhp R32 GT-R 1/4 mile and 0-60?



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Just chatting with my mates last night about my old R32 GT-R and lamenting how I never got it on the drag strip or measured it's 0-60.

What do peeps reckon a 500bhp R32 GT-R with around 450lb/ft would pull on 1/4 mile and 0-60 in full street trim and running 18 x 9.5 all round? Just want guesstimates for pub banter


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Are the power/torque figures at the wheels?


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Last time we went out in a single Turbo 500HP R32 GTR we measured about 10.7sec for the quarter . . . My partners 600HP twins Turbo R32 GTR does 9.9.

That was on standard tires.

I think 500HP R32 GTRs sould be able to launch on normal street tires in 11sec. Good pilots will probaby take off a feww hundreds.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

as its the uk i would say low 11's


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yep i would say 11's mate.

I was getting 11.3's with around 508 bhp in a full weight gtr on 17's. 60 fts where shit due to the laggy turbo.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

At full street weight I reckon 11.4


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

With 482 hp ATW's / 576 hp at the crank
I ran consistant 11.3/11.4 almost full weight R32
0-60mph in 3.54 
No ideas about 60' times, altho I could look on my time sheets .......
Pftttt , dfrag racing .....ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Very hard to believe 10.7 with that amount of power.
Yoda's best time ever was 11.2 with about the same power.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jmotors said:


> Last time we went out in a single Turbo 500HP R32 GTR we measured about 10.7sec for the quarter . . . My partners 600HP twins Turbo R32 GTR does 9.9.
> 
> That was on standard tires.


Sorry but I find those times very hard to believe unless your talking whp and the car was very stripped and on very good tyres.

To give you an idea of how unlikely it is, lets say the car and driver weigh 1400kg (about right for a pretty stripped R32 GTR with a 80kg driver)

1400kg and 400whp (about 500bhp)= 11.1 @ 119
1400kg and 450whp (about 550bhp)= 10.8 @ 124
1400kg and 500whp (about 610bhp)= 10.5 @ 128
1400kg and 600whp (about 725bhp)= 9.9 @ 134

These times are for basicly a PERFECT run on slicks or DOT drag X plies with a good transmission and a good driver.

If your on standard 16 or 17 inch street tyres and I presume a stock shift H pattern box you'd need to add around 7-10mph to those trap speeds to ET in that time and that would in turn mean you had ALOT more power.

What mph did you run in the 10.7 car and in the 9.9 car?

Rob


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive had a 0-60mph of around 3.7 secs in my old 500BHP/450 lbs/ft R32 and it was an 11 sec car on the 1/4mile.


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

My previous setup was in short:
Apexi pfc
hks 2530
720cc injectors
fmic
and apexi air filters.

Dyno'd to 416awhp on rollers
3,5-3,7s to 100km/h with g-tech
11,[email protected]/h
1,7-1,9s 60foot on the strip with hankook k104 street tyres.

That was with a stomp on the clutch and lots of will just slaming in to gears


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Sorry but I find those times very hard to believe unless your talking whp and the car was very stripped and on very good tyres.
> 
> To give you an idea of how unlikely it is, lets say the car and driver weigh 1400kg (about right for a pretty stripped R32 GTR with a 80kg driver)
> 
> ...


you are 100% right.........next week I will try to improve my 0-60 and 1/4 mile time with the L-SPEC DRAG SPRINGS....remember my best is 1.47


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Heres mine 









Full weight R32GTR with around 480BHP standard turbos with steel internals, standard fuel system,Mines ECU, 16inch wheels, street tyres.


----------

